

Panda 4: Display HN, Product Hunt, GitHub at the Same Time - milen
http://usepanda.com

======
dewey
You should use the https mailchimp signup form [0] so you don't get "mixed
insecure content" warnings on your site. (yellow padlock instead of green one)

[0] [http://kb.mailchimp.com/lists/signup-forms/add-a-signup-
form...](http://kb.mailchimp.com/lists/signup-forms/add-a-signup-form-to-your-
website)

------
jypepin
I would love to use this, but nowhere in the website tells me how, and I can't
find any CTA anywhere :(

EDIT: oh my window was too small so all download buttons disappear on the
media query - That's pretty bad guys, you should find a way to fit those
buttons!

~~~
steve-benjamins
Click 'Use the Web App'

------
RossM
My complaint about the Chrome extension would be that it hijacks the New Tab
Page. I'd quite like to use it as a Chrome app though.

------
lovskogen
The multiple layouts looks very interesting, will save me a lot of time
browsing.

